# Charlotte Summer League.



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrison had 25 points at the half on 8/11 shooting. 15 in the first quarter.

Here is a direct link to the game which is in progress right now 

link


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow...well this is what we expected...I sure hope we don't regret passing up on him....roy/web/morrison woulda been pretty dead lethal.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Wow...well this is what we expected...I sure hope we don't regret passing up on him....roy/web/morrison woulda been pretty dead lethal.


it's very likely charlotte would have made it much more expensive for us to get morrison/roy than it was for us to get LA/roy.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison had 25 points at the half on 8/11 shooting. 15 in the first quarter.
> 
> Here is a direct link to the game which is in progress right now
> 
> link


I don't know Morrison, but I'm guessing the guy couldn't sleep after his first game. Good to see him come out and show what he can do. Hope he puts up big numbers in the second half to put his stamp on the game . . . if he hasn't already.

I love gym rats . . .


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Morrison wasn't nearly as good in the second half and missed an (almost-) last second shot that was tipped in for the win from the weak side.

He had a good first half, but man he looked small.

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Morrison wasn't nearly as good in the second half and missed an (almost-) last second shot that was tipped in for the win from the weak side.
> 
> He had a good first half, but man he looked small.
> 
> Ed O.


 I'm sorry to hear that. I wasn't his biggest fan around here and had my doubts about him (his health was the concern I raised), but with all the talk prior to the draft, I'm intersted to see what he does in the NBA.

Anyways, thanks for the update.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Morrison scored 31 today against New Jersey.

I can't seem to find any other stats right yet.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrison scored 31 today against New Jersey.
> 
> I can't seem to find any other stats right yet.


Oh yeah...well...Roy scored 35! 

Nah, I'm kidding. It's nice to see Morrison doing good, but I'm really happy with our draft.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm not. Draft the Stache'.

:clap:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Adam had a good game, but then glancing down at May, he had a Great game..


http://www.nba.com/media/magic/BobcatsNets071306.pdf


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

For a "weak" draft I think #1 through #8 are easily all going to turn out to be solid upper end players. No more really needs to be said. :banana:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> For a "weak" draft I think #1 through #8 are easily all going to turn out to be solid upper end players. No more really needs to be said. :banana:


Yeah. The #3 in this year's draft was almost as good today as the #13 last year.

This was a weak draft, and I don't think that there's much, if any, evidence to the contrary yet.

Ed O.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Yeah. The #3 in this year's draft was almost as good today as the #13 last year.
> 
> This was a weak draft, and I don't think that there's much, if any, evidence to the contrary yet.


Not trying to pick on you, Ed, but you're saying some pretty strange stuff lately. Does a year of experience mean nothing suddenly? It generally takes a very special first year player to produce as well as someone in their second go-round.

You're being rather selective with what you consider evidence to the contrary.

Dan


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope we don't have Morrison threads on here much longer...but I have a bad feeling they'll become the new Rasheed Wallace threads.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

How was his defense?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> How was his defense?


How good is the league's defense as a whole?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Yeah. The #3 in this year's draft was almost as good today as the #13 last year.
> 
> This was a weak draft, and I don't think that there's much, if any, evidence to the contrary yet.
> 
> Ed O.


I can list more than a handful of players that were drafted in the top 13 that I think Morrison will be better than.

Outside of Chris Paul and maybe Villanueva, what players in that draft have really solidified themselves already as players that will be All-Star caliber players in the league?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

dkap said:


> Not trying to pick on you, Ed, but you're saying some pretty strange stuff lately. Does a year of experience mean nothing suddenly? It generally takes a very special first year player to produce as well as someone in their second go-round.
> 
> You're being rather selective with what you consider evidence to the contrary.


It takes a "very special" player to be as good as a player picked 10 spots lower than he was the previous year? That's a load of bunk. Especially when there's not a significant age advantage (May is only like 4 months older than Adam).

The assertion that this year's draft is strong 1-8 based on performances like Morrison's is immediately undercut by the fact that a second year player who was the #13 pick the previous year had a superior game.

The level of competition isn't good, and lottery picks of all shapes and sizes do well in summer league.

Ed O.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Can I start a Randy Foye thread every time he has a decent half? At least that guy was a Blazer for a few minutes.

Please get over your collective hurtbutt about us not selecting Morrison. I went to Colgate, and somehow I've gotten over the heartbreak of never acquiring Adonal Foyle.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

maxiep said:


> Can I start a Randy Foye thread every time he has a decent half? At least that guy was a Blazer for a few minutes.
> 
> Please get over your collective hurtbutt about us not selecting Morrison. I went to Colgate, and somehow I've gotten over the heartbreak of never acquiring Adonal Foyle.


Unlike drafting Chris Paul (when we already had a PG pegged in our rotation) we had a huge gaping hole at our SF position (miles is gone....Outlaw? too green still!....what else is there?), which Morrison filled. Not only that...Adam filled other needs on our team.....

scoring (we were the worst scoring team in the league)
leadership (we haven't had a leader in years)
potential to be a franchise player 
intensity and a love/passion for the game instead of aloofness
and a guy fans would have gone nuts for

But I guess drafting a combo guard to get a balanced team is ok too.....many of us just wanted that go-to guy/franchise player type. 

So these threads are not going to die. 

Draft the Stache!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

maxiep said:


> *Can I start a Randy Foye thread every time he has a decent half?* At least that guy was a Blazer for a few minutes.
> 
> Please get over your collective hurtbutt about us not selecting Morrison. I went to Colgate, and somehow I've gotten over the heartbreak of never acquiring Adonal Foyle.


Go for it.

A poster told me to keep him updated on what Morrison is doing so I did it...This will be the only thread that I post stuff about him, so there is no need to start a new thread every time Foye does something.

and I'm not 'hurtbutt' whatsoever, in fact I'm liking the pick of Roy...and I'm hoping that one day that Aldridge will get tough...

I think the decision that made me like the Blazers draft the most was when they got Sergio with the #27 pick.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> scoring (we were the worst scoring team in the league)
> leadership (we haven't had a leader in years)
> potential to be a franchise player
> intensity and a love/passion for the game instead of aloofness
> and a guy fans would have gone nuts for


you mean roy? :banana:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Xericx said:


> Unlike drafting Chris Paul (when we already had a PG pegged in our rotation) we had a huge gaping hole at our SF position (miles is gone....Outlaw? too green still!....what else is there?), which Morrison filled. Not only that...Adam filled other needs on our team.....
> 
> scoring (we were the worst scoring team in the league)
> leadership (we haven't had a leader in years)
> ...



I was all for drafting Morrison, but Roy has proved to be a much better player than most of us thought he would be. If you look at it objectively you would probably see that. Roy will give us scoring, and under Nate's pathetic offensive scheme you should get used to low scores. Roy seems to be a very solid leader as well. He certainly has the ability so far in summer league to be a franchise typw player. Has incredible intensity. The fans will go nuts for any Blazer that does well. People used to boo Rider and Miles until they scored a few baskets. That's all it takes. If Roy plays hard every night and scored in double figures while filling up the stat sheet people won't care less about Morrison. Morrison will porbably score more points, but Roy will have a higher impact on the game


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Isn't this a little Off Topic. We didn't draft Morrison and we aren't the Charlotte board. I know some people in Portland drank alot of KFXX Draft the Stache Koolaid over the past months - but it's time to P and move on.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

As I posted on the Charlotte board....I will cry evey time LaMarcus scores 4 points and Morrison bangs down 30.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Unlike drafting Chris Paul (when we already had a PG pegged in our rotation) we had a huge gaping hole at our SF position (miles is gone....Outlaw? too green still!....what else is there?), which Morrison filled. Not only that...Adam filled other needs on our team.....
> 
> scoring (we were the worst scoring team in the league)
> leadership (we haven't had a leader in years)
> ...


Well then, that's just trolling, isn't it? I guess hissy fits are now appropriate for this forum?

I believe in economic thinking: don't obsess on the past, look to the future. Of course, you could always become a Bobcat fan.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> As I posted on the Charlotte board....I will cry evey time LaMarcus scores 4 points and Morrison bangs down 30.


That is of course your choice. I think that's a pretty stupid endeavor, but who am I to judge? I would only request that you post that in the Charlotte board only. If you can't contain yourself, I understand. I'm only making a request. There are those of us in here that choose to support the players that actually wear the Scarlet & Black.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

There is no reason that people on this board cannot be Blazer fans and Morrison fans at the same time. I will be pulling hard for the Blazers as a team, but Morrison is the kid in the league I want success for as a person.

Hissy fits? Good gosh....the way this team has been mismanaged over the Paul Allen era is a reason for hissy fits if you are/were-want to be a gain a devout Blazer fan.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Isn't this a little Off Topic. We didn't draft Morrison and we aren't the Charlotte board. I know some people in Portland drank alot of KFXX Draft the Stache Koolaid over the past months - but it's time to P and move on.


Amen RH&R, amen.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> That is of course your choice. I think that's a pretty stupid endeavor, but who am I to judge? I would only request that you post that in the Charlotte board only. If you can't contain yourself, I understand. I'm only making a request. There are those of us in here that choose to support the players that actually wear the Scarlet & Black.


You are entitled to your opinion. No I won't honor your request. 

I am sure some of your endeavors would be deemed stupid by me as well. I won't lose sleep over them or ask you to post them some where else though.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> There is no reason that people on this board cannot be Blazer fans and Morrison fans at the same time. I will be pulling hard for the Blazers as a team, but Morrison is the kid in the league I want success for as a person.
> 
> Hissy fits? Good gosh....the way this team has been mismanaged over the Paul Allen era is a reason for hissy fits if you are/were-want to be a gain a devout Blazer fan.


Yeah, 15 trips to the playoffs in 18 years. Five Western Conference Finals. Two NBA Finals. Golly, you're right.

BTW, no one is telling you that you can't be both a Morrison fan and a Blazer fan. The bottom line is that he's not a Blazer, he's a Bobcat. I'm an Adonal Foyle fan. Should I post about him in here everytime he does something? Or perhaps should I mosey on over to the Warriors' board?

You can draw that 'stache on every morning if you'd like. I only request that if you post your man-love for Morrison you post it in a place that's more appropriate.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. No I won't honor your request.
> 
> I am sure some of your endeavors would be deemed stupid by me as well. I won't lose sleep over them or ask you to post them some where else though.


We'll agree to disagree. May I ask a simple question? Exactly what does Adam Morrison have to do with the Portland Trail Blazers?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

maxiep said:


> Yeah, 15 trips to the playoffs in 18 years. Five Western Conference Finals. Two NBA Finals. Golly, you're right.
> 
> BTW, no one is telling you that you can't be both a Morrison fan and a Blazer fan. The bottom line is that he's not a Blazer, he's a Bobcat. I'm an Adonal Foyle fan. Should I post about him in here everytime he does something? Or perhaps should I mosey on over to the Warriors' board?
> 
> You can draw that 'stache on every morning if you'd like. I only request that if you post your man-love for Morrison you post it in a place that's more appropriate.


Adonal Foyal, where did that come from. Luckily for the rest of us you wouldn't have to post a lot about the good things that he does. :biggrin:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Two words: vocal minority.

-Pop


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Adonal Foyal, where did that come from. Luckily for the rest of us you wouldn't have to post a lot about the good things that he does. :biggrin:


Adonal Foyle graduated from my Alma Mater. I was merely trying to make a point that just because he's a Red Raider, graduated Magna Cum Laude with a degree in History, founded and actually spends a considerable time and money on his charity Democracy Matters and has lifted himself up by his bootstraps from a Caribbean island without electricity to the NBA it doesn't mean that I would ever feel the need to post about it in here.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I come to talk Blazers. If I want to chat about players on other teams, generally I go to those team forums. Is my behavior considered unusual? If so, I'd be happy to chat in here about all the players in the NBA I wish we had.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> I was merely trying to make a point that just because he's a Red Raider, graduated Magna Cum Laude with a degree in History, founded and actually spends a considerable time and money on his charity Democracy Matters and has lifted himself up by his bootstraps from a Caribbean island without electricity to the NBA it doesn't mean that I would ever feel the need to post about it in here.




Yes thankfully


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Yes thankfully


If I continue to see Morrison posts polluting this board, I may change my mind. Are you getting the picture now?

By the way, if you really want to discuss Morrison's contributions vs. Foyle's, I'm happy to do so. And Foyle sucks as a basketball player.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

maxiep said:


> Well then, that's just trolling, isn't it? I guess hissy fits are now appropriate for this forum?
> 
> I believe in economic thinking: don't obsess on the past, look to the future. Of course, you could always become a Bobcat fan.


When, IMO, the Blazers totally dropped the ball on a player that they needed in more ways than one, I will complain about my team. 

Sounds like you're the one throwing the hissy fit. Wahhhh wahh wahhh! You're trolling!!!! Mommy make them stop!!!! Cheer for the Bobcats! 

Morrison made sense for the Blazers. The most the detractors can say is:

"He can't play defense!"

or 

"He won't be able to get his shot off in the NBA"

Morrison's going to score a LOT of points...which is what we need. I'm still upset that we didn't draft him. As a BLAZER fan, I'm not just going to sit by when the team makes moves that I do not agree with and do what you suggest to just "look at the future". I think Roy and Aldridge would be fine....I just thought that Morrison made much more sense and I'm pissed that we did not acquire. That's why I'm a fan and not a sheep.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

maxiep said:


> If I continue to see Morrison posts polluting this board, I may change my mind. Are you getting the picture now?
> 
> By the way, if you really want to discuss Morrison's contributions vs. Foyle's, I'm happy to do so. And Foyle sucks as a basketball player.


Who cares? As long as there is an "OT:" in front of the post I could care less what is posted in here.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> We'll agree to disagree. May I ask a simple question? Exactly what does Adam Morrison have to do with the Portland Trail Blazers?


Of course you can. This is just a sports forum, I don't get mad! 

What does Adam Morrison have to do with the Blazers? Probably not much, but some people have interest, someone else posted it, and I contributed to the thread. I have posted on the Charlotte board and will continue to do so. 

As for drinking KFXX kool-Aid.....brother, my Zag affiliation is older than KFXX is as a station. I am sure that ZAGS20 isn't drinking kool-aid either. 

Just as a question to you(and purely hypothetical): Lets say that instead of Hamilton NY, Colgate is located in say....Bend Oregon. Now, let's play pretend that Adonal Foyle was named Co-Player of the Year with Redick by the United States Basketball Writers Association and won the 2006 Chevrolet Player of the Year award. Now, your team..the Blazers can take him, the fans want him (wild generalization alert), he can plug in and start immediately and energize team and fan base..and the Blazers take..a player that will be second or third string instead. Wouldn't you view it as a nutty move? 

This is just a fun little mental exercise for you..I am sure you will come back with a witty " I wouldn't like it but would get over it" retort. 

I wasn't here last year, but I bet if I look through some archives I will find about 2 dozen Chris Paul threads. Am I wrong? 

Same applies this year. I think LaMarcus Aldridge could be a mistake. I think Morrison will have a much better career. That doesn't mean I don't like LA. I like the kid and hope he has a nice career. 

Roy-however...I am highly impressed and I am willing to say that he looks to be the real deal. 

Peace my brother!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Of course you can. This is just a sports forum, I don't get mad!
> 
> What does Adam Morrison have to do with the Blazers? Probably not much, but some people have interest, someone else posted it, and I contributed to the thread. I have posted on the Charlotte board and will continue to do so.
> 
> ...



Actually this IS Blazers forum. There are many other areas of the site that offer you a chance to post things non Blazer related. Most of us have posted something or spoken to something that is unrelated, but don't say this is a sports forum when this particular part of the forum we are all in is a Blazer forum. I posted about Bassy because he was at least a former Blazer, but in reality Morrison never was a Blazer. It is OT, and we have an entire portion of the site designated for such things as hot girls, bombings, politics, and what probably should be Adam Morrison


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> A poster told me to keep him updated on what Morrison is doing so I did it...This will be the only thread that I post stuff about him, so there is no need to start a new thread every time Foye does something.


I think this is a fair compromise. Stick it all in one thread, it's easy for people to skip if they don't want ot read it. I do however suggest changing the thread title to something like the Adam Morrison Thread. That way it makes more sense later in the year when you update in it. I would suggest a similar thread for people who feel the need to bring up Telfairs games. Or anyone else we skipped/traded that people are upset about. I do think as a Blazer board they are perfectly valid discussions, it's just irritating to see 10,000 threads saying "Look what player x did today" whenever they have a good game.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Actually this IS Blazers forum. There are many other areas of the site that offer you a chance to post things non Blazer related. Most of us have posted something or spoken to something that is unrelated, but don't say this is a sports forum when this particular part of the forum we are all in is a Blazer forum. I posted about Bassy because he was at least a former Blazer, but in reality Morrison never was a Blazer. It is OT, and we have an entire portion of the site designated for such things as hot girls, bombings, politics, and what probably should be Adam Morrison



OK. Move it then. It makes little difference to me where it is. All I know is that there are 2 pages of threads off of this post, so clearly it sparks interest and debate.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> OK. Move it then. It makes little difference to me where it is. All I know is that there are 2 pages of threads off of this post, so clearly it sparks interest and debate.



You are correct, but the interest and debate isn't so much over Morrison and the player, it's over this thread and it being at all associated with the Blazers and this forum


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Morrison made sense for the Blazers. The most the detractors can say is:
> 
> "He can't play defense!"
> 
> ...


Morrison fills the same role as Webster, outside shooting and scoring. Morrison has not proven the ability to rebound or distribute the basketball or improve the quality of play of his teammates.

Morrison is a shot maker, not a playmaker. The difference between a Peja and a Manu if you will.

Morrison is a great fit in Charlotte, he would not have fit as well in Portland.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> OK. Move it then. It makes little difference to me where it is. All I know is that there are 2 pages of threads off of this post, so clearly it sparks interest and debate.


I started a Blazers fans morrison fan club in the OT forum.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> Morrison fills the same role as Webster, outside shooting and scoring. Morrison has not proven the ability to rebound or distribute the basketball or improve the quality of play of his teammates.
> 
> Morrison is a shot maker, not a playmaker. The difference between a Peja and a Manu if you will.
> 
> Morrison is a great fit in Charlotte, he would not have fit as well in Portland.


Morrison is more than just outside scoring. He has a whole arsenal of moves....I dunno if you caught any of the Zags games last season but he seemed to help other of the players on that team...JP Bautista played great with Morrison...that little white point guard...that quebec dude who could hit those 3's....Morrison's gonna command a lot of attention on the defensive end....getting double teamed, etc.

Portland needed a shot maker....they needed a go-to guy who would take that last shot in the clutch. Morrison is in that mold of player. 

So......Morrison can't rebound? I guess Martell Webster at the SF spot is going to totally dominate the boards then. :clown: 

Morrison would have fit in NICELY in Portland...because PDX needed a SF and a scorer/leader type.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Please just put a "OT:" in front of the title next time. We can agree/disagree about (so) many things.

THIS forum is about 1) Portland Trail Blazers 2) Oregon related Sports news (i.e. Ducks, Beavers, etc) 3) Really really important breaking news.

All other topics should be in another forum or in our (Blazers board) Off-Topic Forum.

It's really not that hard to figure out. Please follow these guidelines and don't force the hand of the moderators to intervene.

[I also liked Morrison - but didn't think he was the best choice at #2][He was gone by #6]


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> Yeah, 15 trips to the playoffs in 18 years. Five Western Conference Finals. Two NBA Finals. Golly, you're right.


JR Rider, Rasheed Wallace, Shawn Kemp, Bonzi Wells, Damon Stoudamire, Bob Whitsitt, Darius Miles, Qyntel Woods, Zach Randolph, dwindling attendance, dwindling fan support, dwindling corproate support, dwindling franchise value, national punchline for poorly run franchise, talks of relocation or bankruptcy, poor drafts, poor free agent signings...... 



> BTW, no one is telling you that you can't be both a Morrison fan and a Blazer fan. The bottom line is that he's not a Blazer, he's a Bobcat. I'm an Adonal Foyle fan. Should I post about him in here everytime he does something? Or perhaps should I mosey on over to the Warriors' board?


By all means post about Adonal Foyle. If he has done as many cool things as you say he has, I like the guy then. I will read the posts and contribute. Yes, if you like Adonal Foyle, support him. Contribute in the Warriors board. I knwo I contribute on the Charlotte board. 



> I only request that if you post your man-love for Morrison you post it in a place that's more appropriate.


Man love? I love that! It is such a snicker! I always laugh at this phrase becuase it usually shuts down macho sports fans becuase of its ****-erotic/**** phobic connotations. It is meant as a insult/put down of sorts right? I know its a joke..and what a burner!


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> Of course you can. This is just a sports forum, I don't get mad!


Actually, this is a Blazer forum. 



> What does Adam Morrison have to do with the Blazers? Probably not much, but some people have interest, someone else posted it, and I contributed to the thread. I have posted on the Charlotte board and will continue to do so.


I'm glad you agree that Adam Morrison has little to do with the Blazers. I agree. 



> As for drinking KFXX kool-Aid.....brother, my Zag affiliation is older than KFXX is as a station. I am sure that ZAGS20 isn't drinking kool-aid either.


When I start seeing endless posts in here about how great Dan Dickau is, then I'll buy it. 



> Just as a question to you(and purely hypothetical): Lets say that instead of Hamilton NY, Colgate is located in say....Bend Oregon. Now, let's play pretend that Adonal Foyle was named Co-Player of the Year with Redick by the United States Basketball Writers Association and won the 2006 Chevrolet Player of the Year award. Now, your team..the Blazers can take him, the fans want him (wild generalization alert), he can plug in and start immediately and energize team and fan base..and the Blazers take..a player that will be second or third string instead. Wouldn't you view it as a nutty move?
> 
> This is just a fun little mental exercise for you..I am sure you will come back with a witty " I wouldn't like it but would get over it" retort.


Those are quite a few assumptions. I'll just say I disagree that he would start immediately on this team. Morrison would still be behind Miles and perhaps Webster at the three. Remember Nate likes his defense. Web is still bad at defense, but at least he won't get posted over and over and over. I also disagree that he would energize the team and the fan base. I think the best players and the most wins with good character would energize the team and fan base. As for the fans wanting him, I believe that group merely to be more vocal, not larger that others. I would guess the fans would want us to draft the player the team thinks is going to be the best one available. Insofar as the draft, it's not about today, it's about the future. Damon Stoudamire was ROY. Do you think the Wolves were sad they passed on him to take KG?

On to your hypothetical scenario. First, Adonal Foyle was the 1-AA College POY. Second, he may be the best character guy in the league. If the fans got to know him, he would be one of the most popular Blazers ever. Third, when it comes to the NBA I'm a Blazer fan first. I didn't want Luke Jackson either. I wanted the best player. Fourth, if the Blazers would have passed on him, I could have cared less. I hope you find that witty enough for your tastes. 



> I wasn't here last year, but I bet if I look through some archives I will find about 2 dozen Chris Paul threads. Am I wrong?


The CP stuff started popping up after he clearly established himself as better than advertised. I don't recall threads about him in Summer League every time he had a good half. 



> Same applies this year. I think LaMarcus Aldridge could be a mistake. I think Morrison will have a much better career. That doesn't mean I don't like LA. I like the kid and hope he has a nice career.
> 
> Roy-however...I am highly impressed and I am willing to say that he looks to be the real deal.
> 
> Peace my brother!


Nice to see you embrace the new Blazers. I have no problem with you loving Morrison. I like his game too. My issue is with the incessant blather about him in here. I bet the Bobcat fans would love the perspective of someone who went to Gonzaga.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> I hope you find that witty enough for your tastes.


I interpreted it more as snide than witty, but good effort! 



> My issue is with the incessant blather about him in here.


One mans blather is another fans interest. Lets just move it on over to the OT, I don't give a Colgate Raider where it is. 



> I bet the Bobcat fans would love the perspective of someone who went to Gonzaga.


They do.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> JR Rider, Rasheed Wallace, Shawn Kemp, Bonzi Wells, Damon Stoudamire, Bob Whitsitt, Darius Miles, Qyntel Woods, Zach Randolph, dwindling attendance, dwindling fan support, dwindling corproate support, dwindling franchise value, national punchline for poorly run franchise, talks of relocation or bankruptcy, poor drafts, poor free agent signings......


You're young. That's too bad. You missed out on some great years and some great personnel moves. If you want to nitpick, that's your prerogative. I would hazard a guess you at one time liked most of those players when we were winning 50+ games a year and going to the playoffs. I had a real issue with the Jail Blazers and almost ditched my season tickets. They have worked hard to rectify their mistakes and I applaud them. If you would like to know what the ownership issue is all about, I have some insight into the process as I used to serve on the Prudential Rose Quarter Audit Committee.



> By all means post about Adonal Foyle. If he has done as many cool things as you say he has, I like the guy then. I will read the posts and contribute. Yes, if you like Adonal Foyle, support him. Contribute in the Warriors board. I knwo I contribute on the Charlotte board.


I would be happy to do so...on the Warriors board. To post about Foyle here because I happen to like him is self-indulgent, selfish and childish. 



> Man love? I love that! It is such a snicker! I always laugh at this phrase becuase it usually shuts down macho sports fans becuase of its ****-erotic/**** phobic connotations. It is meant as a insult/put down of sorts right? I know its a joke..and what a burner!


It's meant that you are colored by the people with whom you choose to associate. You can't cherrypick. Either embrace them or condemn them.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Morrison would have fit in NICELY in Portland...because PDX needed a SF and a scorer/leader type.


Well, Blazer management felt other players would fit better. He's a Bobcat now. Why can't some in this forum get over it?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Some of you "Blazer" fans need to grow up....

There was a heated debate over Morrison and MANY thought POR should have drafted him...

The fact that POR traded up to #2...and had the chance to draft him...but did not...adds to this debate....

I think how Morrison performs in CHA in comparison to how Roy (who has looked good) and Aldridge is worthy of posting...IN THIS FORUM....

I will read such posts...and I will comment in such threads...and if I feel like posting about Morrison vs Aldridge or vs Roy then I damm well will....IN THIS FORUM....

I'll tell you what is more annoying that Zags' fan boys.....Blazer fan boys who try and censor any talk that THEY deem isn't Blazer centric.......those of you who do that are pathetic...


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> You're young. That's too bad. You missed out on some great years and some great personnel moves. If you want to nitpick, that's your prerogative. I would hazard a guess you at one time liked most of those players when we were winning 50+ games a year and going to the playoffs. I had a real issue with the Jail Blazers and almost ditched my season tickets. They have worked hard to rectify their mistakes and I applaud them. If you would like to know what the ownership issue is all about, I have some insight into the process as I used to serve on the Prudential Rose Quarter Audit Committee.


I think you are confusing me with my fellow avatar holder-ZAGS20. I am older than you. I can say with absolute honesty that I did not care for those players when the Blazers were winning 50+ games. So your hazardous guess is incorrect. I too applaud them for dumping the majority of these players, and the work is not done. Yes, I would like to know the ownership information. I am pretty well versed in the sports busines world-albiet MLB. 




> I would be happy to do so...on the Warriors board. To post about Foyle here because I happen to like him is self-indulgent, selfish and childish.


Nice back-handed hand slap. I would counter that: No it isn't childish. If people have interest in the topic and player, put it in the OT. Thansk for the end around chastising though. Say it like you mean it brother!


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Some of you "Blazer" fans need to grow up....


Some of you "Blazer" fans need to move on. 



> There was a heated debate over Morrison and MANY thought POR should have drafted him...
> 
> The fact that POR traded up to #2...and had the chance to draft him...but did not...adds to this debate....
> 
> I think how Morrison performs in CHA in comparison to how Roy (who has looked good) and Aldridge is worthy of posting...IN THIS FORUM....


I have no problem with a comparison of the players. I guess I take issue with people posting every time Morrison has a good half of basketball in summer league. To me it reeks of sour grapes.



> I will read such posts...and I will comment in such threads...and if I feel like posting about Morrison vs Aldridge or vs Roy then I damm well will....IN THIS FORUM....
> 
> I'll tell you what is more annoying that Zags' fan boys.....Blazer fan boys who try and censor any talk that THEY deem isn't Blazer centric.......those of you who do that are pathetic...


God bless Freedom and America. Way to preemptively wrap yourself up in the first amendment. No one is trying to limit your free speech. I just made the point that points solely about Morrison would be better directed to the Bobcats' board. The thought of that seems to infuriate some people.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I think you are confusing me with my fellow avatar holder-ZAGS20. I am older than you. I can say with absolute honesty that I did not care for those players when the Blazers were winning 50+ games. So your hazardous guess is incorrect. I too applaud them for dumping the majority of these players, and the work is not done. Yes, I would like to know the ownership information. I am pretty well versed in the sports busines world-albiet MLB.


I did and I owe you an apology for that. It's nice to see you shared my dislike and embarrassment for the Jail Blazers. But to call Paul Allen's tenure a failure is just plain silly. He's been an astounding success. Has he been perfect? No. Has he been one of the best owners in the league? Absolutely.



> Nice back-handed hand slap. I would counter that: No it isn't childish. If people have interest in the topic and player, put it in the OT. Thansk for the end around chastising though. Say it like you mean it brother!


This wasn't in the OT, was it?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

maxiep said:


> Well, Blazer management felt other players would fit better. He's a Bobcat now. Why can't some in this forum get over it?


Because we're fans and fans don't always just agree with what management does?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> I did and I owe you an apology for that. It's nice to see you shared my dislike and embarrassment for the Jail Blazers. But to call Paul Allen's tenure a failure is just plain silly. He's been an astounding success. Has he been perfect? No. Has he been one of the best owners in the league? Absolutely.


I am not calling Paul Allen's tenure a failure. I pointed out a handful of the plethora of mismanagement, personnel, and community snafu's that have come under his watch. It is clear to me (if only me) that this franchise has taken a swan dive since he took it over. On a personal level, I don't care for a mega-billionaire trying to extort Joe-taxpayer hostage for money. 





> This wasn't in the OT, was it?


 No it wasn't. I clearly indicated that I:

A: did not start this thread
B: Do not care if it is moved to the OT area of this forum
C: Contribute to both the WCAC and Bobcats forums

So bark up a different tree for your unresolved issues with the thread.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

maxiep said:


> ....This wasn't in the OT, was it?


No! And that was my point. It might qualify for one of those threads marked OT in our Blazers board - but just barely IMO. He isn't a Blazer, wasn't a Blazer and best I can tell wasn't close to being a Blazer.

Blazers Draft Board:
Bargnani
Aldridge
Roy

I'm dropping out of this thread now.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> No! And that was my point. It might qualify for one of those threads marked OT in our Blazers board - but just barely IMO.
> I'm dropping out of this thread now.



This is the same OT that talks about politics and by someone's admission "babes & cars"?


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> No! And that was my point. It might qualify for one of those threads marked OT in our Blazers board - but just barely IMO. He isn't a Blazer, wasn't a Blazer and best I can tell wasn't close to being a Blazer.
> 
> Blazers Draft Board:
> Bargnani
> ...



RH&R, I think I'll join you. I frankly could care less about Morrison, but this constant harping about him is making me really dislike him. I guess there are those that feel the need to irritate. To them I say vaya con Dios.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

maxiep said:


> I guess there are those that feel the need to irritate. To them I say vaya con Dios.



It takes 2 to tango. You were an absolute boy scout weren't you?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Some of you "Blazer" fans need to move on.


Who died and made you king? Like I said...I'll post about what I want to post about...if you don't like it...too bad...

Posting about Morrison in this forum, on his summer league performance has merit here...considering he was a pretty popular choice by many for POR pick...I think his performances in relation to Aldridge\Roy this summer and his rookie year have a lot of merit...

Just like comments regarding Chris Paul or Rasheed Wallace or Bonzi Wells or Al freakin Jefferson do\did...ALL of whom have been discussed\mentioned in this forum.....FREQUENTLY in various posts\threads.....This is nothing new....Nor does it lack in relevenace in this forum....

Personally, I find the fact that YOU and a few others choose to try and shut down ANY such talk regarding players that POR COULD have taken but did not...or discuss the fact that POR mgmt COULD have erred in the decisions they made... to be MUCH more troublesome...

It has nothing to do with patriotism (give me a break).....and a LOT more to do with being a fan and yet still being able to look at the moves or non moves POR management makes with something less than that of a myopic eye...something which YOU and others appear unable to do....

Nothing wrong with being a diehard fan...EVERYONE who posts on this board is....remember that...but criticism doesn't make anyone less of a fan...Nor does comparisons of a certain player (Morrison) in relation to whom POR selected make anyone less of a fan.....

All I see from you MaxieP is a poster who is severly lacking in the capacity to look at anything Blazer related with objectivity....

Posts in this forum regarding Morrison...have merit...We aren't talking about a move that happened 5 years ago....but less than a month ago.....

This isn't Olive dude....You can't just spew insults and expect to shut others opinions down...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I guess the key question here isn't a comparison of Morrison and Roy (where I think Roy is ahead- Morrison is slightly better offensively, but much worse defensively), but a comparison of Aldridge and Morrison.

Right now, Morrison wins that battle, but lets see what happens when Aldridge eats a big mac or two...

But, that's how I would define the terms of the debate- who would have been best for the Blazers to take at #2.

Eventually Tyrus Thomas will sneak into this debate...


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Who died and made you king? Like I said...I'll post about what I want to post about...if you don't like it...too bad...


Since it's now officially a callout, I guess I'll have to respond. You seem to be insulted when I ask some to move on, yet I shouldn't be insulted when told to "grow up"? That seems hypocritical to me.



> Posting about Morrison in this forum, on his summer league performance has merit here...considering he was a pretty popular choice by many for POR pick...I think his performances in relation to Aldridge\Roy this summer and his rookie year have a lot of merit...


If comparing them, I don't have much of an issue. IMO, if you want to post about Morrison solely, there's a Charlotte Bobcats forum. I don't know why you're so threatened by my request.



> Just like comments regarding Chris Paul or Rasheed Wallace or Bonzi Wells or Al freakin Jefferson do\did...ALL of whom have been discussed\mentioned in this forum.....FREQUENTLY in various posts\threads.....This is nothing new....Nor does it lack in relevenace in this forum....


The Chris Paul and Al Jefferson talk was largely done in comparison to Sebastian Telfair. Again, bring a Blazer into the discussion or center the discussion around the Blazers and you'll get no complaint from me. I like to talk Blazers. How about you?



> Personally, I find the fact that YOU and a few others choose to try and shut down ANY such talk regarding players that POR COULD have taken but did not...or discuss the fact that POR mgmt COULD have erred in the decisions they made... to be MUCH more troublesome...


I didn't try to shut anything down. I enjoy discussion. All I said was that if you wanted to talk about Morrison without referencing the Blazers other than in a "Coulda, Woulda, Shoulda" vein, then there were more appropriate places for it, such as the Charlotte Bobcats forum. Heck, make it an OT. I really don't understand your obvious rage.



> It has nothing to do with patriotism (give me a break).....and a LOT more to do with being a fan and yet still being able to look at the moves or non moves POR management makes with something less than that of a myopic eye...something which YOU and others appear unable to do....


What does patriotism have to do with the First Amendment? I just said you are acting as if I'm trying to inhibit your free speech. I'm trying to do no such thing.

I'm also no managment bootlicker. I've been highly critical of moves management has made. If you wish to create a thread regarding why Portland blew it by not drafting Adam Morrison, I'll be happy to discuss it with you. When someone makes a post saying a Charlotte Bobcat had a great half, IMO that's something better made in a Charlotte Hornets forum. Try making repeaded posts in the Bobcats forum about Brandon Roy tearing up summer league and see what kind of reaction you get. Now they may not have had a fancy radio campaign, but I would wager there were many Bobcat fans that wanted Roy.



> Nothing wrong with being a diehard fan...EVERYONE who posts on this board is....remember that...but criticism doesn't make anyone less of a fan...Nor does comparisons of a certain player (Morrison) in relation to whom POR selected make anyone less of a fan.....


This post wasn't criticism of management. It was a post stating that a player from another team had a great half of play. I don't see any posts about Randy Foye or Tyrus Thomas, and we actually drafted them.



> All I see from you MaxieP is a poster who is severly lacking in the capacity to look at anything Blazer related with objectivity....
> 
> Posts in this forum regarding Morrison...have merit...We aren't talking about a move that happened 5 years ago....but less than a month ago.....


How have I not been objective? Did I rip on Morrison? I made an organizational comment and have been ripped by some roundly for it. Who is and isn't being objective?

Like I have said many times, posts regarding any player have merit, as long as they have something to do with the Blazers. The root of this thread was about a game in which we didn't participate with a player we didn't draft.



> This isn't Olive dude....You can't just spew insults and expect to shut others opinions down...


Thanks for the O-Live slam. Yeah, bbb.net is really a superior venue. I'll say I've had more substantive discussions with more insight there than here, so I wouldn't be so haughty. Of course, the venue has nothing to do with the subject matter at hand. I'm a Blazer fan that likes to discuss the team. I guess if I wanted to discuss Morrison, I would go to a Bobcats forum. But that's just me.

As for the insults, in your last post alone you have called me imperious ("who died and made you king"), in favor of censorship, myopic, unquestioningly supportive of management and lacking the creative ability to criticize them. Who's insulting who?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I guess the key question here isn't a comparison of Morrison and Roy (where I think Roy is ahead- Morrison is slightly better offensively, but much worse defensively), but a comparison of Aldridge and Morrison.
> 
> Right now, Morrison wins that battle, but lets see what happens when Aldridge eats a big mac or two...
> 
> ...


 Agree


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

maxiep said:


> Who's insulting who?


Shouldn't that be "Who's insulting whom?"

Just sayin'...

BTW, Maxie, :clap:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> You seem to be insulted when I ask some to move on, yet I shouldn't be insulted when told to "grow up"? That seems hypocritical to me.


It's just the truth man....If people want to post Morrison's stats in summer league, less than a month after the draft...and as a result, in comparison to the player POR drafted (Aldridge or Roy) that is a valid thread and point....You telling them to "move on" as a way of informing them of your opinion that their thread has no place in this forum is a childish manuever...So yeah, they are different...and not hypocritical at all...

and I'm not insulted by that...I am just sick of reading such posts by intolerant Blazer fans...who apparently can't stand the sight of any Non-Blazer threads, no matter if they have relevance or not...If you have a problem with it...there is a simple solution...Don't read it...



> if you want to post about Morrison solely, there's a Charlotte Bobcats forum. I don't know why you're so threatened by my request.


First of all, I am not "threatened" by it...that is ridiculous...It is a bs request and someone ought to call you and others on it..and I did..



> Again, bring a Blazer into the discussion or center the discussion around the Blazers and you'll get no complaint from me. I like to talk Blazers. How about you?


Come on man, The thread in and of itself is part of a discussion regarding the Blazers...Does everything have to be specifically spelled out to you in how it "relates" to the Blazers?

Morrison is playing very well in summer league...Aldridge has been mixed...Reading about Morrison's performances in a thread such as this, opens up such a discussion...It doesn't need to be spelled out, it is WELL implied....and quit spouting off your opinions as if YOU right the rules...



> All I said was that if you wanted to talk about Morrison without referencing the Blazers other than in a "Coulda, Woulda, Shoulda" vein, then there were more appropriate places for it, such as the Charlotte Bobcats forum. Heck, make it an OT. I really don't understand your obvious rage.


Rage?....good one....try frustration and annoyance at seeing certain members of this forum trying to shut down threads b\c THEY don't deem it as a worthwhile topic, when the threads CLEARLY are....I am tired of reading posts like that, and they have been going on for awhile (and not just from you)

...and telling the OP or anyone for that matter that if isn't specifically related to the Blazers (In your opinion) that it then needs to be posted in another forum or has to have an OT before it...is just plain wrong.

The post has merit...It doesn't need an OT in front of it either...not when comparing performances b\t Morrison and whom POR selected less than a month after the draft....This attempt to "end" discussions on this subject in this manner is completely ridiculous and unecessary...Like I stated before, If you don't like it, then don't read it. 



> If you wish to create a thread regarding why Portland blew it by not drafting Adam Morrison, I'll be happy to discuss it with you. When someone makes a post saying a Charlotte Bobcat had a great half, IMO that's something better made in a Charlotte Hornets forum.



It wasn't just a "Charlotte Bobcat" though now, was it? It was about Morrison, a player who was pretty hotly debated (another key factor) potential POR draft pick...



> Try making repeaded posts in the Bobcats forum about Brandon Roy tearing up summer league and see what kind of reaction you get. Now they may not have had a fancy radio campaign, but I would wager there were many Bobcat fans that wanted Roy.


ONE...I don't care about the Bobcats' forum and and TWO...I don't recall Roy being discussed with such fervor by CHA fans, but if he were, and if a CHA fan wanted to stir up that debate by pointing out Roy's summer league stats...he ought to have the right to do so w\o being subject to people opining that the post doesn't belong in the forum...



> Like I have said many times, posts regarding any player have merit, as long as they have something to do with the Blazers. The root of this thread was about a game in which we didn't participate with a player we didn't draft.


No that wasn't the "root" of the thread...and you and others know it...or should know it...and by telling the OP to go post this elsewhere or tag the OP on it...it IS saying that a post about THIS particular player (Morrison) doesn't have merit...so your statement above is disingenuous.



> Thanks for the O-Live slam....I'll say I've had more substantive discussions with more insight there than here, so I wouldn't be so haughty.


Hey if the shoe fits...Maxie or Riggo or whatever other moniker you go by...I've been to Olive and read some of your posts...and you certainly delight in calling others names, making fun of other posters and in general acting in a condescending manner...as you are in this post...and that is a fact...So, I look at you "more substantitve discussions" comment in a VERY skeptical light.



> As for the insults, in your last post alone you have called me imperious ("who died and made you king"), in favor of censorship, myopic, unquestioningly supportive of management and lacking the creative ability to criticize them.


and judging by your posts here and elsewhere...they are all INCREDIBLY well deserved....err..earned...


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Hey if the shoe fits...Maxie or Riggo or whatever other moniker you go by...I've been to Olive and read some of your posts...and you certainly delight in calling others names, making fun of other posters and in general acting in a condescending manner...as you are in this post...and that is a fact...So, I look at you "more substantitve discussions" comment in a VERY skeptical light.
> 
> and judging by your posts here and elsewhere...they are all INCREDIBLY well deserved....err..earned...


It seems you have me at a disadvantage. You seem to know all about me at O-Live, as I told everyone my new moniker was RiggoDrill when maxiep was permanently banned, but you won't reveal who you post as. So, pray tell, what O-Live moniker do you use? And for what reason are you carrying on what goes on in O-Live in here?

I assure you, it's no pleasure to deal with cretins. In fact I find it quite tiring. If I come across as condescending, it is not my intent. It definitely seems as if you're projecting the actions of others on to me. I'm Lenny Kosnowski; I'm a Lone Wolf. If you find me condescending, that's your problem and not mine. As for my tone in this post, it is merely your opinion and not a fact. I invite you to learn the difference between the two.

I do applaud you for backing up your name calling. Most people back away from their own hypocrisy, yet you embrace it. Bravo.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't post there....but I do lurk there from time to time...and I have seen your posts before....



> As for my tone in this post, it your opinion and not a fact. I invite you to learn the difference between the two.


I know full well the difference, and I think people can judge for themselves if your tone is\was condescending or not....

As for the debate on Morrison, I think it is fine and so should most Blazer fans...comparisons are usually always good...and if you don't like it, then just don't enter the thread...it is a quite simple solution...there are plenty of threads I don't enter b\c I have zero interest in discussing the subjects therein...as is probably the same for everyone else....

I suspect as the season wears on this deabte will either fade away or grow in strength...The performance of the players will determine that....as it should be.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok...someone start a Rasheed thread please.... :cheers:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> ...and you certainly delight in calling others names, making fun of other posters and in general acting in a condescending manner..





Kmurph said:


> Blazer fan boys who try and censor any talk that THEY deem isn't Blazer centric.......those of you who do that are pathetic...


Pot. Kettle.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> I don't post there....but I do lurk there from time to time...and I have seen your posts before....


Sure...of course I believe you. You seem to have a burr in your saddle that comes from O-Live. I understand that you may be embarrassed to admit who you post as in there.



> I know full well the difference, and I think people can judge for themselves if your tone is\was condescending or not....


Apparently you don't know the difference between opinion and fact, as you're asking people to have an opinion on whether or not my tone was condescending. We're all entitled to our own opinions; we're not entitled to our own facts.



> As for the debate on Morrison, I think it is fine and so should most Blazer fans...comparisons are usually always good...and if you don't like it, then just don't enter the thread...it is a quite simple solution...there are plenty of threads I don't enter b\c I have zero interest in discussing the subjects therein...as is probably the same for everyone else....


Here's the sticking point. I'm fine with debates on Morrison. Whether we should have drafted him, whether he'd be a better fit, whether he'd bring in more fans, etc. I don't know why you think I'm afraid of good discussion or have an interest in squelching opinions.

My entire point regarding this thread is that this is a Blazer Forum. Adam Morrison was never a Blazer. He's a Bobcat. So why bring up a good half of basketball by him without it relating to the team? If one is going post every single time a player has a good half just to rub it in the face of those that may not have been interested in standing in a parking lot with a drawn on moustache chanting a silly slogan, IMO that's trolling. 



> I suspect as the season wears on this deabte will either fade away or grow in strength...The performance of the players will determine that....as it should be.


I'm fine with debate. I'm not keen on trolling. But perhaps Mixum is a buddy of yours...


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Tince said:


> Ok...someone start a Rasheed thread please.... :cheers:



At least Dirty 30 played for the Blazers.

BTW, I'm going to love watching this season when he's expected to bang down low with Nazr.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

So how did Morrison do in SL today? :devil_2:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So how did Morrison do in SL today? :devil_2:


Go to the Bobcats forum and find out :angel:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

maxiep said:


> Go to the Bobcats forum and find out :angel:


 As long as you promise you won't be there. :angel:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

maxiep said:


> At least Dirty 30 played for the Blazers.


 Dude, dirty 30 all the way man. Sheed is like the man . . . you know he is all wet, except when he is dirty. Hell yea, can't wait to see him bang with dirty Nzar. I'm with you on that one bro.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So how did Morrison do in SL today? :devil_2:


Scored 27 points.

Most likely will win MVP of the Orlando Summer League.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So how did Morrison do in SL today? :devil_2:


27 points on 7 of 19 shooting. 4 rebounds (all defensive). 2 assists. 0 steals. 3 TOs. 0 blocks.

12 of 13 from the line and 1 of 4 from three point range. 

In 33 minutes.

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/PacersBobcats071406.pdf

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/06slstats_bobcats.pdf

"Ammo" scored well, primarily because of his ability to get and make free throws, but shot like crap in Orlando otherwise. Sub-40% shooting from the floor, sub-29% from 3 point range.

He also didn't do anything else well. 13 rebounds in 5 games. Twice as many fouls (20) as assists (10). 1 steal and 2 blocks in 145 minutes. 

I hope he's better than this for Charlotte...

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/

Maybe you should tell the Oregonian to "move on" Maxie....


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/
> 
> Maybe you should tell the Oregonian to "move on" Maxie....


 We better catch up and get a thread going about Tyrus Thomas too then...and Aaron Miles...and Ime Udoka.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersoregonian/
> 
> Maybe you should tell the Oregonian to "move on" Maxie....


And perhaps you should tell us all to "grow up". Don't be all hurtbutt because you can't handle what you throw out.

BTW, are you now going to tell me what your moniker is on O-Live or do you not have the stones? I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Tince said:


> We better catch up and get a thread going about Tyrus Thomas too then...and Aaron Miles...and Ime Udoka.


Don't forget Randy Foye. He may turn out to be better than both Morrison and Roy.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

All sorts of basketball issues have been and should be discussed on this board. There's room for discussion like this. But I agree with maxie that because it's not directly related to the Blazers, it should have an *OT* in front of it.

Now, as for the topic of Morrison. IMO, the Blazers absolutely made the right move in passing on Adam. They don't need another player who can score in summer league games, they need guys who will be all-around players. Aldridge is already really good (if not great) on defense and IMO played better offensively in Vegas than Chris Bosh did in his first summer league outing. If LaMarcus can add some weight to his frame and keep working on low post moves, look out!

And as for Roy, well my thoughts on him have been made in several threads. I think that he's already playing great in all facets of the game - shooting, driving, passing, defense - and I can only hope that he gets better.

Every time I see Morrison, I feel like he's going to fall flat on his face - literally. His shots seem to go in, but he looks clumsy and out of control. I don't wish him harm but since he's playing on a team other than the Blazers, I don't wish him well, either.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> And perhaps you should tell us all to "grow up".


No...Just you...



> Don't be all hurtbutt because you can't handle what you throw out.


What am I supposed to be hurt by again? 

You can try and play semantics all you want with opinion\fact...whatever...but I'm not the one who got banned from a forum as you previously stated....

You must have been real proud...



> BTW, are you now going to tell me what your moniker is on O-Live or do you not have the stones? I'm guessing the latter.


I told you...I don't post there...I am not sure which is sadder for you...the fact that you frequently post there or that you were waiting for me to post there...2nd thought...that is just creepy...Lenny...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> creepy...Lenny...


Do you mean 'Lanny'?

As in Laker Lanny, the most infamous troll on O-Live?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I'm Lenny Kosnowski; I'm a Lone Wolf


I have to admit...I got a good chuckle at the "lone Wolf" moniker....

You know...I was one of the people who thought POR passing on Paul and netting Webster & Jack in exchange was not necessarily a bad move or mistake by mgmt.....but I don't recall berating those who brought up Chris Paul or that POR mgmt had made a mistake...with terms like "get over it", "This doesn't belong in the Blazer forum" etc...

They had a right to bring up his performance...It was warranted...and yet some people here...chose to berate them for it...and it was wrong then...and it is wrong now doing that to those bringing up Morrison...His performances are relevent in the short term....just as Chris Paul's were...

But whatever...I have had enough of this thread....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> All sorts of basketball issues have been and should be discussed on this board. There's room for discussion like this. But I agree with maxie that because it's not directly related to the Blazers, it should have an *OT* in front of it.
> 
> Now, as for the topic of Morrison. IMO, the Blazers absolutely made the right move in passing on Adam. They don't need another player who can score in summer league games, they need guys who will be all-around players. Aldridge is already really good (if not great) on defense and IMO played better offensively in Vegas than Chris Bosh did in his first summer league outing. If LaMarcus can add some weight to his frame and keep working on low post moves, look out!
> 
> ...


Just wondering if your in Orlando watching their summer league and giving us a report? 

Or are you watching it from your internet as well?...I'm being sarcastic or anything, just wondering...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Does Adam ever pass? Very bad habit at such an early stage in his career


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> http://www.nba.com/media/magic/06slstats_bobcats.pdf
> 
> "Ammo" scored well, primarily because of his ability to get and make free throws, but shot like crap in Orlando otherwise. Sub-40% shooting from the floor, sub-29% from 3 point range.
> 
> ...


He was lead his team in points and was second in assists...I'm sure Charlotte will be happy if he begins his rookie year for them leading in those categories.

Every summary I've read of him have came away impressed with him. So I'd say that his first couple games in the big league have gone as expected.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Does Adam ever pass? Very bad habit at such an early stage in his career


2nd in his team in assists...I'd say so.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> 2nd in his team in assists...I'd say so.


Thats a good thing then. I know the kid has a world of talent, but if he can learn to get others involved that can only help the team even more


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> He was lead his team in points and was second in assists...I'm sure Charlotte will be happy if he begins his rookie year for them leading in those categories.
> 
> Every summary I've read of him have came away impressed with him. So I'd say that his first couple games in the big league have gone as expected.


Sounds like quite a stretch to me. "Second in assists" (total for the summer league) on the Bobcats for Morrison was 2.0 per game, which on a per game basis actually only tied him for third on a team with only 3 real NBA players. And I'm sure that Charlotte fans will be very unhappy if he leads the team in scoring while shooting 40% or less.

I'm not saying Morrison isn't going to have a good year, but it's interesting the lengths that Morrison fans go to obfuscate and talk around any problems with his game.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> What am I supposed to be hurt by again?


I'm not the one getting exercised by a mere rebuttal. You posted "some fans need to grow up". I posted "some fans need to get over it" and you bite into that comment like a rabid dog. You humor me, you really do. 



> You can try and play semantics all you want with opinion\fact...whatever...but I'm not the one who got banned from a forum as you previously stated....
> 
> You must have been real proud...


My, you're quite the one with the non sequitors, aren't you. And it's not semantics with opinion and fact, it comes down to definitions. Think about it. I'm sure you'll get it eventually.

I'll admit, losing "maxiep" sucked and I wasn't proud of it at all. I didn't lose it in O-Live, I lost it in a related forum for the Pistons making comments to Detroit fans about Rasheed during the Cleveland series. I think I lost the moniker when I posted a poll asking "Which Pistons starter is Rasheed most likely to throw a towel at?". However, EnglandDan thinks it was my comment stating that Cleveland was better suited to celebrate the series victory because all they had to do was set their river on fire, while people in Detroit had to find cars to flip over and burn. 

It seemed that M-Live had a much lower threshold for sarcasm than does O-Live.

If you've read my posts here and in other places, you'll find I like to talk hoops. You should try it sometime instead of going out of your way to insert yourself into a discussion between two other posters to take cheap shots.



> I told you...I don't post there...I am not sure which is sadder for you...the fact that you frequently post there or that you were waiting for me to post there...2nd thought...that is just creepy...Lenny...


Sure you don't. And Jerry Seinfeld doesn't watch "Melrose Place". You seem to be very well acquainted with what and how I post on O-Live, almost obsessively so. So there are two possible alternatives. One, you do post there, but are afraid to admit what your moniker is. Or two, you read it often but rather than throw in your opinions, you lurk like a forum peeping tom. Which is worse? You tell me. Neither seem to be particularly noble.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Just my 2 cents, I like this community. I like it a lot. Many of you feel like friends, though I don't think I could match a name to a face, (save, perhaps, for Hap). I like talking about all sorts of things here, particularly basketball. I love the Blazers' draft, I _don't_ wish they'd taken Morrison over Aldridge (at least in part because I suspect Roy would've gone sooner and been out of the Blazers' reach). And, I'm interested in what's going on with Morrison and I like having conversations about him, as well as any number of other players that come up sometimes _with this group of posters_. Not only is the Charlotte forum less populated than this one, the people there aren't the people here. They may be fine people and I may get to know them gradually, but they will never be this group of people.

And yes, I too get tired of hearing about how the Blazers coulda/woulda/shoulda. Honestly, I _don't_ think that's where Zags or most other Morrison fans posting here are. I think it's much more true that there's a knee-jerk negative reaction that's been trained into many of us, thanks to posters who _have_ been looking to stir up a certain about of trouble and/or who seem to constantly want to complain.

So... I guess I've spent my 2 cents. Hopefully these thoughts prove worth something to someone. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

maxiep said:


> I'm not the one getting exercised by a mere rebuttal. You posted "some fans need to grow up". I posted "some fans need to get over it" and you bite into that comment like a rabid dog. You humor me, you really do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a rest man...

A "forum peeping tom"..That just stupid, why does someone have to post?....I've read Oregonlive on a couple of occasions and noticed how stupid the conversation it was and how ugly the set-up was and didn't want to read it ever again...Does that make me some kind of cowardly "peeping tom"?


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Just my 2 cents, I like this community. I like it a lot. Many of you feel like friends, though I don't think I could match a name to a face, (save, perhaps, for Hap). I like talking about all sorts of things here, particularly basketball. I love the Blazers' draft, I _don't_ wish they'd taken Morrison over Aldridge (at least in part because I suspect Roy would've gone sooner and been out of the Blazers' reach). And, I'm interested in what's going on with Morrison and I like having conversations about him, as well as any number of other players that come up sometimes _with this group of posters_. Not only is the Charlotte forum less populated than this one, the people there aren't the people here. They may be fine people and I may get to know them gradually, but they will never be this group of people.
> 
> And yes, I too get tired of hearing about how the Blazers coulda/woulda/shoulda. Honestly, I _don't_ think that's where Zags or most other Morrison fans posting here are. I think it's much more true that there's a knee-jerk negative reaction that's been trained into many of us, thanks to posters who _have_ been looking to stir up a certain about of trouble and/or who seem to constantly want to complain.
> 
> So... I guess I've spent my 2 cents. Hopefully these thoughts prove worth something to someone. :biggrin:


That's a great summary with some excellent points. There are some insightful posters in here with a lot to contribute. As I've said before I have no problem discussing Morrison if we're comparing him to a Blazer, or if we aren't, putting an "OT" in front of the title. What I don't want to see is a post every time a player we passed on or failed to trade for has a great half of basketball. To me, that's trolling.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

maxiep said:


> That's a great summary with some excellent points. There are some insightful posters in here with a lot to contribute. As I've said before I have no problem discussing Morrison if we're comparing him to a Blazer, or if we aren't, putting an "OT" in front of the title. What I don't want to see is a post every time a player we passed on or failed to trade for has a great half of basketball. To me, that's trolling.


So, what if there were a designated thread, such as this one, for various Morrison updates? And if there's enough forum interest, maybe someone starts one for, say... Rudy Gay? When there's insufficient interest, it'll magically sink, like any other (non-sticky) thread. That work?


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Give it a rest man...
> 
> A "forum peeping tom"..That just stupid, why does someone have to post?....I've read Oregonlive on a couple of occasions and noticed how stupid the conversation it was and how ugly the set-up was and didn't want to read it ever again...Does that make me some kind of cowardly "peeping tom"?


I just call 'em like I see 'em. Kmurph seems intimately aware of my postings over there, even knowing for instance that I had an unfortunate foray into Mlive where my moniker was assassinated. It seems strange to spend so much time there as to know all about a poster, yet never throw in your two cents, doesn't it? Besides, I think ol' Kmurph really does post in O-Live, but doesn't want to admit it.

As for ripping on O-Live for its format, different strokes for different folks. It's more a chat room than a board. As for the quality of its postings, I will say there's a lot more garbage to sort through there, but there are some pretty great posters that make it worth the digging. Give it a try sometime. If you want a guide, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll tell you who to steer clear of an who to target.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> So, what if there were a designated thread, such as this one, for various Morrison updates? And if there's enough forum interest, maybe someone starts one for, say... Rudy Gay? When there's insufficient interest, it'll magically sink, like any other (non-sticky) thread. That work?


I think it's a grand idea. 

All I'm trying to do is avoid future frustration. I don't need to tell anyone what happened when we traded Rasheed and he went on to great success with Detroit. Contrary to what people have seen from me these past couple of threads, I really do like to discuss and not to argue. However, put my back against a wall and I'll bicker with the best of them. 

I fear Morrison will become a divisive player like Rasheed. There are very strong feelings for him both ways. I don't really care about him, so both sides tend to annoy me. But do we really want a board slathered in posts about a Charlotte Bobcat? I like to talk Blazers.

That being said, a single thread regarding Adam and the excellent rookie year I expect him to have is a tremendous solution.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just wondering if your in Orlando watching their summer league and giving us a report?
> 
> Or are you watching it from your internet as well?...I'm being sarcastic or anything, just wondering...


My opinion is based on the handful of games I saw him play at Gonzaga and the highlights I see either on the net or on television. I've seen Bargnani and Foye play live, and I've never seen Morrison play live - but I'd say that I've had more time to watch Morrison on the court than those two combined.

Even when I see highlight mixes on the net of Morrison - and I've seen a couple - he looks uncoordinated to me. That's at his best moments. IMO, that's not a good thing.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> My opinion is based on the handful of games I saw him play at Gonzaga and the highlights I see either on the net or on television. I've seen Bargnani and Foye play live, and I've never seen Morrison play live - but I'd say that I've had more time to watch Morrison on the court than those two combined.
> 
> Even when I see highlight mixes on the net of Morrison - and I've seen a couple - he looks uncoordinated to me. That's at his best moments. IMO, that's not a good thing.


Is Manu Ginobili not good because he plays out of control and unorthodox?...

Whether ugly and uncoordinated looking or not shouldn't matter, the results should...And as of now, Morrison has put up good results on every level he's played at thus far.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

There's a huge difference there. Ginobili is one of the most coordinated players in the league. Out of control, perhaps. Uncoordinated, no. I'm undecided about Morrison's coordination. I don't think he's as bad as appears on the surface, but he's very choppy in a way that looks sloppy. He moves at a fast, hectic pace, but I'm not sure he's truly out of control.



> Morrison has put up good results on every level he's played at thus far.


He's got a ways to go before his NBA numbers can be considered good. As stated (and ignored by you) numerous times previously, his shooting percentage is pretty low (I've said all along, he's a scorer, not a shooter) and assist/rebound numbers paltry. His defense has yet to be proven as anything above non-existant. And that's in summer league.

Dan


----------

